# mal jumping over fence



## Mark Sloan (Feb 28, 2008)

My 21 month Mal has learned he can jump over the 6 foot privacy fence in my back yard. He only does it at the front gate which opens inward to the dogs' area. I know nothing about installing an electric fence, but the gate has me thinking an electric wire wouldn't work in this case. Am I wrong? If anyone could give me a suggestion on what to do, I'd sure appreciate it. 

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Mark Sloan said:


> My 21 month Mal has learned he can jump over the 6 foot privacy fence in my back yard. He only does it at the front gate which opens inward to the dogs' area. I know nothing about installing an electric fence, but the gate has me thinking an electric wire wouldn't work in this case. Am I wrong? If anyone could give me a suggestion on what to do, I'd sure appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


LOL, all my dogs do that even a 5 month old, she climbs the fence, but its my fault teaching them to jump/climb walls. 

A hotwire (cattle) will work, do not waste the time or money installing a pet fence, go to your local TSC and get a hotwire. Its cheaper and much more effective. You can get a solar powered one, no electric and no battery to deal with. Had mine for almost a year and no problems anymore!


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> LOL, all my dogs do that even a 5 month old, she climbs the fence, but its my fault teaching them to jump/climb walls.
> 
> A hotwire (cattle) will work, do not waste the time or money installing a pet fence, go to your local TSC and get a hotwire. Its cheaper and much more effective. You can get a solar powered one, no electric and no battery to deal with. Had mine for almost a year and no problems anymore!


check your local laws and covenants first. I live in a county you can't use a cattle fence unless zoned agriculture


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Consider installing a roll bar at the top: http://www.coyoteroller.com/home

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNM2NM8tJAw

Probably wouldn't be hard to figure out how to make one for the top of your gate.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Dennis Jones said:


> check your local laws and covenants first. I live in a county you can't use a cattle fence unless zoned agriculture


Are you serious????? What is this country coming to? Now we need permission to use a cattle fence......unbelievable!!


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Are you serious????? What is this country coming to? Now we need permission to use a cattle fence......unbelievable!!


 
Its for the safety of firefighters, police etc. They don't know whats on it, could be 440Vac for all they know


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Dennis Jones said:


> check your local laws and covenants first. I live in a county you can't use a cattle fence unless zoned agriculture


 
Yeah me either, but it works and its not visable to the outside...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Consider installing a roll bar at the top: http://www.coyoteroller.com/home
> 
> Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNM2NM8tJAw
> 
> Probably wouldn't be hard to figure out how to make one for the top of your gate.


Not gonna work for some, curious to see cost, visually can see it....Electric fence, 150.00 tops and I can run 900 feet! Not visable and WORKS!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dennis Jones said:


> Its for the safety of firefighters, police etc. They don't know whats on it, could be 440Vac for all they know


Wow, you have firefighters and police there!! :-D


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Wow, you have firefighters and police there!! :-D


 
got cable internet too, no sewer or water yet


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Are you serious????? What is this country coming to? Now we need permission to use a cattle fence......unbelievable!!


Man, Mike you must live in WV or something. In NJ I just assume everything is illegal unless I find out other. My ass would have a big problem if a kid got a zapping on a fence. 
I was talking with a few cop friends and he was telling me NJ just made it legal for LE to carry tasers. Get this! The inner city actually was the areas fighting to make it legal. Reason being is if a cop now shoots someone with the real deal the city folk can now argue and sue the cops for not using the taser. They are trying to make it easier to say that the cops should not have had to use deadly force. They should have used the taser instead. Even though the bad guy was pointing a real gun at the cop and the one certified taser cop was off duty and home sleeping. This did not happen yet but they are all waiting for it to happen. At least civilians are not allowed to have any form of shock device in NJ, so we have to shoot them. 
On another note I was supposed to train with a few k9 guys this weekend but all k9 goys were called in to work 15 hour days Thursday to Sunday because obama came NJ to try and help get keep his Gov. bud in.


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

We have our own brand of silliness in Virginia but not nearly as bad as Jersey, we can still go to WalMart for our guns and ammo, the right to self defense esp in the home is intact, the Dem candidate for Gov despite President O's best efforts is going down in flames. As for home owner issues commonwealth only acts on complaints. 'Cept for building permits and land usage fees, they want your money and send ppl out to the burbs to check


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Man, Mike you must live in WV or something. In NJ I just assume everything is illegal unless I find out other. My ass would have a big problem if a kid got a zapping on a fence.
> I was talking with a few cop friends and he was telling me NJ just made it legal for LE to carry tasers. Get this! The inner city actually was the areas fighting to make it legal. Reason being is if a cop now shoots someone with the real deal the city folk can now argue and sue the cops for not using the taser. They are trying to make it easier to say that the cops should not have had to use deadly force. They should have used the taser instead. Even though the bad guy was pointing a real gun at the cop and the one certified taser cop was off duty and home sleeping. This did not happen yet but they are all waiting for it to happen. At least civilians are not allowed to have any form of shock device in NJ, so we have to shoot them.
> On another note I was supposed to train with a few k9 guys this weekend but all k9 goys were called in to work 15 hour days Thursday to Sunday because obama came NJ to try and help get keep his Gov. bud in.


Thank GOD I live in a place where I can run power fence anywhere I want, I can buy guns and ammo almost anywhere, I dont have noise ordnances, no special permits to run my business, and the "good old boy" system is alive and well. We ride our ATVs on the public roads, carry our shotguns and rifles in our back windows of our trucks, our .45s on our side. Sometimes I burn "red" fuel in the diesle trucks, I ride my CBR over 160 MPH and dont worry much about getting a ticket. I can shoot deer from every window in my house almost any time I want to, and often times bear as well. I wouldn't trade this for anyplace on earth!!!
Needing permission to have a cattle fence is just as unamerican as gun control laws!!!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Thank GOD I live in a place where I can run power fence anywhere I want, I can buy guns and ammo almost anywhere, I dont have noise ordnances, no special permits to run my business, and the "good old boy" system is alive and well. We ride our ATVs on the public roads, carry our shotguns and rifles in our back windows of our trucks, our .45s on our side. Sometimes I burn "red" fuel in the diesle trucks, I ride my CBR over 160 MPH and dont worry much about getting a ticket. I can shoot deer from every window in my house almost any time I want to, and often times bear as well. I wouldn't trade this for anyplace on earth!!!
> Needing permission to have a cattle fence is just as unamerican as gun control laws!!!


I have a flag flying out front, but I don’t consider where I live to be America anymore. It’s not “what is it coming to” it’s already here. 
obama voters just need to get off the couch to vote so they can continue to receive their checks.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> I have a flag flying out front, but I don’t consider where I live to be America anymore. It’s not “what is it coming to” it’s already here.
> obama voters just need to get off the couch to vote so they can continue to receive their checks.


Now I know why you shave your head :razz:


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Thank GOD I live in a place where I can run power fence anywhere I want, I can buy guns and ammo almost anywhere, I dont have noise ordnances, no special permits to run my business, and the "good old boy" system is alive and well. We ride our ATVs on the public roads, carry our shotguns and rifles in our back windows of our trucks, our .45s on our side. Sometimes I burn "red" fuel in the diesle trucks, I ride my CBR over 160 MPH and dont worry much about getting a ticket. I can shoot deer from every window in my house almost any time I want to, and often times bear as well. I wouldn't trade this for anyplace on earth!!!
> Needing permission to have a cattle fence is just as unamerican as gun control laws!!!


 
You live in a rural area near a state park, if you lived in the burbs and go popping your 30-06 at Bambi that accidently made it past your hot wire then we have a problem....... You can only bow hunt here


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I shave my head because my hair grows in fluffy on the sides and I have an island on top, and I wear boots because I am a contractor. But one time at 7-11 a bunch of skin heads gave me a nod to cut in front of them on line. I have no idea what skinheadism is about but the line was really long so I went for it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> But one time at 7-11 a bunch of skin heads gave me a nod to cut in front of them on line. I have no idea what skinheadism is about but the line was really long so I went for it.


 
See, I'm not the only one :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> thank god i live in a place where i can run power fence anywhere i want, i can buy guns and ammo almost anywhere, i dont have noise ordnances, no special permits to run my business, and the "good old boy" system is alive and well. We ride our atvs on the public roads, carry our shotguns and rifles in our back windows of our trucks, our .45s on our side. Sometimes i burn "red" fuel in the diesle trucks, i ride my cbr over 160 mph and dont worry much about getting a ticket. I can shoot deer from every window in my house almost any time i want to, and often times bear as well. I wouldn't trade this for anyplace on earth!!!
> Needing permission to have a cattle fence is just as unamerican as gun control laws!!!


 
amen brother!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Amen is right. You running from the devil himself? Slow that bike down a bit Mike. I know it's fun and all but I'd sure hate to see something happen to you that would rob your boys of a full life with their father. I got two nephews (twins) here who never got to meet their father who was killed in an avalanche. I spose some would (and did) say he took one too many chances. Take care of yourself ... .


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Great advice about dogs jumping fences, folks.


*This. is. not. a. political. forum.

Read. my. lips.*


Politics and religion = NOT HERE. Period.

So many of us are sick of not being able to have a single thread that is actually about dogs, and the mods are sick of the complaints (justified), sick of posting over and over that politics and religion are NOT acceptable topics here, sick of a dog board that is about 25% dog-oriented. 

Do all the political arguing you want! Start a new board! Join one of the zillions already existing! THIS IS NOT THE VENUE.
*
This is a unified-front warning. Deleted posts and then deleted members .... those are the only steps remaining.*


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mark Sloan said:


> My 21 month Mal has learned he can jump over the 6 foot privacy fence in my back yard. He only does it at the front gate which opens inward to the dogs' area. I know nothing about installing an electric fence, but the gate has me thinking an electric wire wouldn't work in this case. Am I wrong? If anyone could give me a suggestion on what to do, I'd sure appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


If the roll bars or electric fencing are not good options for you, you might consider purchasing a roll of mesh wire fencing, attach it to the top of your gate, then bend it inwards at an angle.


----------

